# Modified Gheenoe



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

How about this for a modified Gheenoe....


https://tinyurl.com/yaqrjvgx


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

That is pretty cool


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Pretty nice little boat he has there. I like his garage too.
~JOE~


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool. I have a 13 footer that I have not used in a while but got some ideas for when my son gets big enough to use it with me.


----------

